# [Video] Petrus Tutorial



## ErikJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Hopefully these will be more helpful than my older ones. it's hard teaching intuition but I've found some basic techniques that can help someone transition into more advanced block building styles. enjoy.

Step 1:
[youtubehd]do2CAJr4epE[/youtubehd]

Step 2:
[youtubehd]tA7wknUKJC0[/youtubehd]

Flipping 4 bad edges at once:
[youtubehd]ooPdWOFRWP0[/youtubehd]

Step 4a:
[youtubehd]BqKC3ARYszs[/youtubehd]

EJF2L:
[youtubehd]oKQVd4M8Ecg[/youtubehd]


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 24, 2013)

how convenient, I was searching for a good petrus tutorial


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh man, this stuf is gold. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HMS (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been waiting for a high-quality Petrus tutorial for a long time. It's my main method, my fastest method, and finally having a good resource for it is great...


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 24, 2013)

Great videos. Thanks!


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Just learned the method from these, very fun method, averaging ~35. Great tutorials. Thanks!


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 25, 2013)

Great tutorial!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 27, 2013)

advanced petrus is pretty cool. the tips for bad edges and the mgls stuff was really interesting. these videos have rekindled my interest in petrus, it will never be my main method but i will definitely enjoy solving with it more.


----------

